# Miles and Ilgauskas fight in practice...



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> If the Cavs show as much fight against opposing NBA clubs in the future as they're showing with each other now, the 2003-04 season could be pretty interesting - for something other than the presence of hyped team rookie LeBron James.
> 
> Word is during a recent practice session at Gund Arena, center Zydrunas Ilgauskas grabbed the throat of forward Darius Miles - who responded by landing a solid punch before being pulled off by other players.
> 
> Ilgauskas and Miles are among several Cavs playing in 5-on-5 workout games at Gund Arena, which usually end when one team reaches seven points. Ilgauskas and Miles were on opposing teams when they apparently began beefing.


Link


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

Finally.... Miles is showing some fire and energy! Where's that been the last season? Big Z probably said, "Zu must shooot ze ball better dis year, or I vill vring yo neck. Qvit makin' ve teleevision commercials and play de basketball game.... man."


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

hahahah atta boy zeek, what he should have done was grab miles by the throat with his right hand, and ricky davis' throat with his left hand, smashed their heads together and throw them out of the grund arena.

Then yell, "you mess wit zeek, u get zeekminated!!" then Flex. Somebody will see them outside cryin and offer us a trade. yey:grinning: 

zeek and Wags all the way!! They will lead our team, and lebron will be the glue!!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Miles from East Boogie(Grimey City cross the waters from da Lou)... I'm amazed tha situation ain't get any worse than that considerin I know the cat... Anyways... I hope they squash the **** so they can move on and compete in the East... Ilgie vs. Miles... LMAO... Peace


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> Finally.... Miles is showing some fire and energy! Where's that been the last season? Big Z probably said, "Zu must shooot ze ball better dis year, or I vill vring yo neck. Qvit makin' ve teleevision commercials and play de basketball game.... man."


LMAO haa that is funny


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Evan make basket!


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

my money is on Z,bets anyone? :grinning:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> my money is on Z,bets anyone?


I'd take Miles... Z's lack of mobility would be his downfall... Peace


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I would go with Miles.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Miles, all he would have to do is step on Z's foot


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Miles is a scrawny little bugger, one punch from Z and he's gone!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Ha... Miles is Tommy Hearnes minus the curl/fro... Z's Frank Bruno when it comes to bangin... One punch to the gut or jaw and his whole eqilibriums screwed... Peace


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

my money is on Z. That man prolly eats breakfasts bigger than Miles...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Id go with Z, maybe you guys should post the measurements, height, weight, reach, stance, etc.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm amazed that Cavs fans aren't more worried about this kind of situation.

Doesn't anyone have any hope for Miles to be a legit force next year? Aren't amateurish practice antics, etc. kind of contrary to the type of progress you'd like to see?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not worried at all... people who don't watch the Cavs a lot might not realize that Z doesn't take any crap, or back down from anyone. He is one of the team leaders, and Miles is a head-thumping kid who needs to realize that the successful NBA teams are just that... a team, and not about individualize celebrations just cuz head-band boy made a basket.

Z has proven his toughest and fortitude. Miles hasn't down squat yet to earn his millions. He sure hasn't shown any kind of toughness, thats for sure. And I tell you what, Z would do the same thing to LeBron (grab him around the throat), if LBJ brought some kind of punk attitude (he hasn't).

Betcha Silas didn't mind Z getting physical either...


----------

